# Mot. Eng. Shortened Struts w/Eibach Sportlines



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

This would be for a B13. Would they work well with eachother? I would also be getting koni bumpstops too. Is this all I would need for suspension? I want to Auto-X, will this be good for that? I will be adjusting the struts so the ride height is about 2" lower front and back (but even). Is there some other inexpensive springs I should be looking at?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1. koni struts are not height adjustable in any way.

2. eibach lowering springs are for looks only.

3. go to sr20forum or here and search hyperco springs. <best handling coil spring made for our cars.

if you are looking cost effectiveness. go to sr20forum and search koni adjustables under the name "98sr20ve" he can do the work just like mike but cheaper. pair thoes with hyperco springs and it will handle like a dream.

hyperco and AGX shocks are also a good setup and cheaper.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought that is what they used on Project 200SX 1.6? If it isn't, what did they use? I want to use that setup with the Hyperco shocks then. What spring rates do you recommend for a B13 starting in AutoX?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Were you referring to this post pete?

http://www.sr20forum.com/showpost.php?p=833231&postcount=13

Sounds like a good setup, he is talking about the adjustables right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, shocks are adjustable in rebound damping only. not height. 

i just got 36 way adjustable k-sport coilovers with 390/290 spring rates and full height adjustable for $740 shipped.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool. Sounds like a good deal, do they work well? Basically I want my car to be 2" lower than stock front and back (or whatever around that height so the car is evenly balanced) and I want it to have a very nice ride and long travel (not ginormous travel, but enough to where I am not riding on my bumpstops).


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay well I reread the 1.6 200sx project and they used Motivational Engineering Shortened Strut Coilovers. These are the adjustable ones then right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no! the koni shorten struts are not height adjustable, the only adjstments they have on them are rebound damping. if you get ground control setup they are height adjustable. but if you get koni inserts and ground controls you might as well just get the tein basic coilovers and call it a day.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its the springs thare are adjustable. if you want ride adjustability just get a good set of coilovers. you dont need a 2" drop, thats more for looks. the agx with the hyperco springs should give you a 1.5" drop. if you get the b13 fronts shocks, you will get an additional inch of travel. Mike young has a 2.5" drop due to the shortened struts. its also good to get in any gb for the motivational rear strutmounts


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Are those Ksport Coilovers any good? Do Tein Basics come with everything (Spings and what not at the correct rates)?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Teins and the eibach ERS (i believe thats is what mike young used or still uses) are soem of the better setups. i believe pete just go the ksports and he is goin to let us know how they work.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Teins and the eibach ERS (i believe thats is what mike young used or still uses) are soem of the better setups. i believe pete just go the ksports and he is goin to let us know how they work.


yes sir. first ill post some pics then im hopeing to install them next weekend.

but remember. this is the first aftermarket suspension i have ever driven or riden on. so my take on them will be only from the stand point of "used to have a b13 with blown shocks and stock springs, now i have k-sports" *so i will in no way be able to compair them to any other setup.*


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

They look very nice though! Are the Tein Basics shortened strutwise?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pimpride said:


> They look very nice though! Are the Tein Basics shortened strutwise?


yes they are. and many people whos only real interest is to drop their car is the tein basics. no shock adjustments to fool around with and easy to drop.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I just wan't to lower it because it loocks like a rally car right now. I do want good performance from my suspension. I will AutoX some day...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would just go with some tein basics. its goin to be the easiest and quickest suspension mod for you. you also might want the camber plates and the motivational rear shock mounts.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Steve (98SR20VE) can also do the shortened Koni struts for you and custom install GC coilovers, so you have the best of both worlds. Height adjustability, AND shortened struts for more travel.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

johnand said:


> Steve (98SR20VE) can also do the shortened Koni struts for you and custom install GC coilovers, so you have the best of both worlds. Height adjustability, AND shortened struts for more travel.


 just like to add, hes on www.sr20forum.com i haven't really ever seen him on NF.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I think I'll end up with the Tein's... Btw, does ME even sell rear shock mounts for the B13? I thought it was B14 only.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> I think I'll end up with the Tein's... Btw, does ME even sell rear shock mounts for the B13? I thought it was B14 only.


 i dont really believe so, PM motivational 1 or go into the group buy and read


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well ME Rear Mounts are just for B14's...

And on Teins' site it doesn't list the B13 chassis for applications with the Tein Basics.

What's up with that? Are there really some for the B13's?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Well ME Rear Mounts are just for B14's...
> 
> And on Teins' site it doesn't list the B13 chassis for applications with the Tein Basics.
> 
> What's up with that? Are there really some for the B13's?


http://www.tein.com/nissan.html

its listed as a 200sx instead of the sentra. it was their mistake. you can also call them.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea but those are the SS's... Much more money.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Yea but those are the SS's... Much more money.


 call them.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well Tein just got back to me with an email.



> Mitchell,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in TEIN high performance suspension products. At this point in time, the SS kits is the only thing available for the B13 sentra. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact us.
> 
> ...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

then get the ss kit, if you want a good ride there you go


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nearly twice the price damnit! Hopefully by the time I need this suspension they will have a basic kit.


----------



## Keo (Jul 31, 2004)

your first question
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/ser_classic/

I would not get teins if I wanted to drop it more than 1.5", due to the fact the shock housing is about tha same length as stock, prof? here's some pics
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=115511&highlight=tiens

IMO, If not Progress, K-sport for the drop you want. this been said before, the Hyperco/AGX is great all around. sucks that i sold mine, but I am looking for another for my other b13


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

here are the measurements as requested:
Tein SS***********Stock************
Front = 15 inches****Front 18 1/2*******
Rear = 18 inches****Rear 21 inches****** 

this measurement is from the top of the strut bolt to the top of the shaft

That looks to be three inched difference to me. I have heard good things abotu the teins no noise like the GC can lower around 2 -2.5 inches comfortably but I dont know I dont own them I have GC


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

scrappy said:


> here are the measurements as requested:
> Tein SS***********Stock************
> Front = 15 inches****Front 18 1/2*******
> Rear = 18 inches****Rear 21 inches******
> ...


 you have to remember, just because its dropped 3 inches, doesn't mean its is good. even with the shortened struts, that is too much of a drop, that will only cause your car to be out of wack, the alignment will be fubared and you will have geometry problems and handling problems.


----------



## Keo (Jul 31, 2004)

scrappy said:


> here are the measurements as requested:
> Tein SS***********Stock************
> Front = 15 inches****Front 18 1/2*******
> Rear = 18 inches****Rear 21 inches******
> ...


i believe the suspension travel is base on the housing, and I believe the teins are the same as stock.


----------

